# e-mailing- member to member



## 80J (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello! Sorry if this question is not posted in the correct area of the site. I just joined today so please be patient with me. Thanks

My question is about the member to member email service on the TUG BBS.
When you send an email does it go to the recipients personal email account or does it have to be received/read on this site? What about the response from the original email recipient, would that come to my personal (home) email account or back on this site somehow?

Thanks from the new guy, "80J"


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2013)

It goes to the email that the member provided, unless they have their email blocked.  However, when you receive an email through TUG, your personal email address is not revealed to the sender, unless you reply to them.

If you use the Private Message function instead, you communicate through your TUG message box, and your private email is not used or revealed, at all.


----------



## 80J (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks Denise, 

So an email I just sent to another member went to their personal email but they cannot see my personal email address. Right? What address/name would it show?

Now if/when they respond back to me it will come to my personal email inbox and I would then see their personal email address and they will still not know mine until I would reply back to them? Did I get that right?

80J


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2013)

If you are the sender - it shows your email.

If you are the receiver, the sender doesn't see your email, unless you respond.

Unless you are going to spam members with unsolicited offers, you will be fine.


----------



## 80J (Jul 17, 2013)

No, it's not an offer. I have an issue in common with another member that I read on an old post and I am seeking info from them regarding their experience.

Thanks, 80J


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2013)

80J said:


> No, it's not an offer. I have an issue in common with another member that I read on an old post and I am seeking info from them regarding their experience.
> 
> Thanks, 80J



If they are active on TUG, you can just send them a PM.  

If they posted long ago and never came back, they may not want to discuss it anyway.

What is your concern about sending them an email?


----------



## 80J (Jul 17, 2013)

Concerned that they would be uneasy with questions from a stranger in a personal email as I do not like getting unsolicited mail.

......and I'm just trying to learn the customs/rules here.

Is there a spell check here? I can't find it?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2013)

Click on my blue user name and send me a pm with their user name, and I may be able to shed some light on that.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 17, 2013)

For spell check, it's the little 'abc' 3rd icon from the right in the compose window.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 19, 2013)

80J said:


> Is there a spell check here? I can't find it?



Most recent thread re spell check


----------



## ronparise (Jul 19, 2013)

My problem with the TUG service is that I cant send or receive attachments.  So I have to ask for an email address and provide mine.

I have never understood why some people want to keep their email address secret. Like an unlisted phone number, it doesnt make sense to me. The purpose of these things is to make communication possible. How can people communicate with me, and me with them unless our phone numbers and email addresses are easy to find


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 19, 2013)

spam mostly...

we get far more complaints from folks having their emails harvested and ending up on spam/scam lists.

there is nothing that prevents someone from putting their email address on their ad(in the description) if they like...and every ad poster is specifically asked if they want to include a phone number on the ad.

if its not there, they specifically didnt put it there.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 19, 2013)

The OP wants to contact a guest, who posted a time or two, and then disappeared, over a year ago - it's not regarding an Ad.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 17, 2014)

80J said:


> Thanks Denise,
> 
> So an email I just sent to another member went to their personal email but they cannot see my personal email address. Right? What address/name would it show?
> 
> ...



As soon as you send the email through the BBS, the person who receives it has your email address. You don't have theirs until they reply to your email to them.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 17, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> As soon as you send the email through the BBS, the person who receives it has your email address. You don't have theirs until they reply to your email to them.



Post from July?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 17, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Post from July?



Yeah, who knows what I was thinking. It was on the first page of the forum, so for some reason I thought it was fairly new. Guess this forum doesn't get a lot of traffic for new threads.


----------

